# Needed butcher/ meat processor



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

I live in sandy, ut, does anyone know where I can find a good butcher or meat processor?

After gutting, I don't have a clue what Im doing. PLEASE HELP!

thanks,

braden


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

This topic has been discussed several times on this forum over the years. The search tool can help at times. Here's a recent thread..

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=44787

If a close place is important to you, then Meiers isn't far from Sandy.

Skinning the animal first right before taking it in will save you some coin.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

sawsman said:


> This topic has been discussed several times on this forum over the years. The search tool can help at times. Here's a recent thread..
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=8&t=44787
> 
> ...


thanks, i obviously was not typing in the right key words.


----------



## hunter57 (Nov 6, 2012)

i used hunsakers meat 2 years ago & was very pleased.


----------

